# where can I buy replacement touch screens?



## Iallwork (Jan 16, 2012)

Had a 7 inch tablet that my kids broke the screen and now they broke the 4" iveiw screen ( iview-420TPC-WT). I suppose theirs more to come so I need a place to get replacement screens. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

iview-420TPC-WT screen | eBay


----------



## Iallwork (Jan 16, 2012)

spyware, i didn't see a screen on there for the 420. And the ones that were on there seemed a little high priced. I'm looking for a site that sells a large varity of different screens for phones or tablets or other devices.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The only thing I have found is here Online Buy Wholesale touch screen replacement tablet 7 from China touch screen replacement tablet 7 Wholesalers |Aliexpress.com
I know nothing about the site or company never had to use it


----------



## Iallwork (Jan 16, 2012)

lots of bigger screens, no small ones I can get one from iview but It will be half of the price of the tablet plus shipping. I wonder if there's any money in replacing screens for people.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Not really, no. Too much time and effort.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Not entirely true. I know a guy who had a business replacing screens on iPhones. In just one (mad busy) month he brought in $40,000 PROFIT. Then his wife divorced him and he lost it all.


----------



## Iallwork (Jan 16, 2012)

If I can find a good supplier of screens. I would go for it. Going through a divorce is time consuming and effortfull.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

or just buy a cheaper tablet - the t-704s is good i have four of them (one each for me the wife and two kids) they havent broken - yet they are less than £40 from Aria


----------



## Iallwork (Jan 16, 2012)

My daughter just found the same tablet she had for $35. The replacement screen for the old one is $20 from the manufacturer plus shipping. So that's what we are doing. Still would like to fix the old one if I could find a inexpensive screen.


----------

